# Genkernel and Deblobed-Libre Kernel - Fails

## SpiroPoulos89

Hello, I'm using all free software with the Accept_Licence="-* @FREE". Thats all great.

Now I see that the kernel can be deblobed with a use flag. thats where the problem comes in.

I use Genkernel to build my kernels, and when I build the regular kernel all goes well. but when i try to build the deblobbed kernel, If fails. Maybe genkernel improperly configures the settings for the deblobbed kernel, IDK.

I don't really know what info is needed so I will try to recompile the deblobbed kernel to give any necessary info.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

OK,

I recompiled the deblobbed kernel and it failed again.

Im not sure what info to post so please ask for any necessary info.

----------

## wthrowe

Let's start with the error from the compilation and the .config file produced by genkernel.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

OK,

here is the .config file

[code:1:7da6c806d3]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-libre

# Tue Jun 22 17:18:10 2010

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

# CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASK_XACCT is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TINY_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

# CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

# CONFIG_NAMESPACES is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_RD_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_RD_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_RD_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

# CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE=m

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RXKAD=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

# CONFIG_NET_9P_RDMA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P_DEBUG is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/udevadm"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

#

# DRBD disabled because PROC_FS, INET or CONNECTOR not selected

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

CONFIG_PHANTOM=m

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

CONFIG_DS1682=m

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR_AER is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=m

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=m

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=m

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=m

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=m

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=m

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=m

CONFIG_PATA_NS87415=m

CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=m

CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=m

CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS=m

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=m

CONFIG_PATA_SC1200=m

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=m

CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

# CONFIG_MULTICORE_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID6_PQ=m

# CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_TEST is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# The newer stack is recommended.

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_I2O=m

# CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES is not set

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

# CONFIG_MACVTAP is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_VETH=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=m

CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=m

CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY=m

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_DE2104X_DSL=0

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SC92031=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000E=m

CONFIG_IP1000=m

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

CONFIG_ATL1=m

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_MDIO=m

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3_DEPENDS=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_ENIC is not set

CONFIG_IXGBE=m

CONFIG_IXGBE_DCA=y

# CONFIG_IXGBEVF is not set

CONFIG_IXGB=m

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_VXGE is not set

CONFIG_NIU=m

# CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=m

# CONFIG_MLX4_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_QLGE is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_BE2NET is not set

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_RTL8187_LEDS=y

CONFIG_ADM8211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=m

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBIPW=m

# CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBERTAS=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_CS=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_SDIO=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_MESH is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SPECTRUM=m

CONFIG_P54_COMMON=m

CONFIG_P54_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2400PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2500PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2800PCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC75XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SIERRA_NET is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

#

# X.25/LAPB support is disabled

#

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300TOO=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=m

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_QT2160 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WALKERA0701 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000 is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM97XX is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_EGALAX=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_PANJIT=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_3M=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ITM=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETURBO=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GUNZE=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_DMC_TSC10=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IRTOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IDEALTEK=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GENERAL_TOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GOTOP=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_JASTEC=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_E2I=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ZYTRONIC=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETT_TC5UH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_NEXIO=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_SILENT is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

CONFIG_MFD_SM501=m

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=m

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=m

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4=m

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_DSP=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS5530=m

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_A4TECH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CHERRY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CHICONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EZKEY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GYRATION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# Enable Host or Gadget support to see Inventra options

#

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIEMENS_MPI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VIVOPAY_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=m

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM is not set

CON

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

And here is the terminal output

```

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-libre2.6.34-gentoo-r1 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-libre bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-libre modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:759: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:760: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig

.config:262:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_DOCK

.config:411:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for INET_LRO

.config:778:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RFKILL_INPUT

.config:1219:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FIXED_PHY

.config:1378:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IWL4965

.config:1533:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ISDN

.config:2571:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MMC_RICOH_MMC

.config:2727:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM

--

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [M/n/y/?] m

Enable 1GB pages for kernel pagetables (DIRECT_GBPAGES) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support (NUMA) [N/y/?] n

Memory model

> 1. Sparse Memory (SPARSEMEM_MANUAL)

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] (NEW) Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] (NEW) Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Check for low memory corruption (X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Reserve low 64K of RAM on AMI/Phoenix BIOSen (X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K) [Y/n/?] (NEW) MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/n/?] y

--

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

Support for DMA Remapping Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (DMAR) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable DMA Remapping Devices by default (DMAR_DEFAULT_ON) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Support for Interrupt Remapping (EXPERIMENTAL) (INTR_REMAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

    PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] (NEW)     PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   PCI Express ASPM support(Experimental) (PCIEASPM) [N/y/?] (NEW) Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [Y/n/?] y

--

Marvell Bluetooth driver support (BT_MRVL) [N/m/?] (NEW) *

* Wireless

*

Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] (NEW) y

  cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

    nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] (NEW)     enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 regulatory debugging (CFG80211_REG_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)     enable powersave by default (CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)     use statically compiled regulatory rules database (CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB) [N/y/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility (CFG80211_WEXT) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Wireless extensions sysfs files (WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers (LIB80211) [M/y/?] (NEW)   lib80211 debugging messages (LIB80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (MAC80211) [M/n/?] m

--

  *

  Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) (BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA) [N/y/?] n

  generic ATA/ATAPI disk support (IDE_GD) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW)     ATA disk support (IDE_GD_ATA) [Y/n/?] (NEW)     ATAPI floppy support (IDE_GD_ATAPI) [N/y/?] (NEW)   PCMCIA IDE support (BLK_DEV_IDECS) [M/n/?] m

  Cardbus IDE support (Delkin/ASKA/Workbit) (BLK_DEV_DELKIN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Verbose error logging for IDE/ATAPI CDROM driver (BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (BLK_DEV_IDETAPE) [M/n/y/?] m

--

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (16383 for all debugging) (AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  Marvell 88SE64XX/88SE94XX SAS/SATA support (SCSI_MVSAS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Adaptec I2O RAID support  (SCSI_DPT_I2O) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ARECA (ARC11xx/12xx/13xx/16xx) SATA/SAS RAID Host Adapter (SCSI_ARCMSR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable PCI Error Recovery Capability in Areca Driver(ARCMSR) (SCSI_ARCMSR_AER) [N/y/?] n

--

SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

Asynchronous SCSI scanning (SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC) [Y/n/?] y

OSD-Initiator library (SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) *

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   ATA ACPI Support (ATA_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

--

  OCFS2 expensive checks (OCFS2_DEBUG_FS) [N/y/?] n

Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format (BTRFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Enable POSIX file locking API (FILE_LOCKING) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Inotify file change notification support (INOTIFY) [Y/?] y

Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Additional quota sanity checks (QUOTA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) Old quota format support (QFMT_V1) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Quota format vfsv0 and vfsv1 support (QFMT_V2) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Kernel automounter support (AUTOFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:759: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:760: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      net/sysctl_net.o

  LD      net/ipv4/built-in.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).

--

  CC      arch/x86/boot/mca.o

  CC      arch/x86/boot/memory.o

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy

arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy.c: In function 'main':

arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy.c:65: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD [M]  sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.o

  CC [M]  sound/drivers/vx/vx_core.o

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `sound/drivers/vx/vx_hwdep.o', needed by `sound/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.o'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  drivers/block/paride/pcd.o

make[2]: *** [sound/drivers/vx] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sound/drivers] Error 2

make: *** [sound] Error 2

--

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-snap-transient.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-snap-persistent.o

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function 'i2o_cfg_passthru':

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:887: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:942: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

--

  CC [M]  drivers/parport/parport_ax88796.o

  LD [M]  drivers/parport/parport.o

  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/ds.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/sis190.o

drivers/pcmcia/ds.c: In function 'pcmcia_load_firmware':

drivers/pcmcia/ds.c:761: warning: 'fw' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wan/lmc/lmc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wan/wanxl.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/adm8211.o

drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.c: In function 'wl3501_mgmt_scan_confirm':

drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.c:673: warning: 'sig' is used uninitialized in this function

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_rx.o

make[4]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2100.c', needed by `drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2100.o'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00] Error 2

--

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/core/buffer.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/core/sysfs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/core/endpoint.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/core/devio.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.o

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

--

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-jumpshot.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-karma.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr09.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr55.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-usbat.o

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

----------

## wthrowe

I think you've found a genkernel bug.  It appears to be enabling nonfree kernel options even though they are deleted by the deblobing script.  You should probably file a bug about it.

In the meantime, see if running make oldconfig && make in the kernel source directory succeeds in building a kernel.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

make oldconfig && make gives the following output

```
sudo make oldconfig && sudo make

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig

#

# configuration written to .config

#

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  IKCFG   kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

make[4]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2100.c', needed by `drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2100.o'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00] Error 2

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

----------

## jburns

Use the genkernel --menuconfig option and delete the selection of the modules that you do not need or cause an error.  In place of --menuconfig you could use the --gconfig or --xconfig option.

If you are using a kernel that works and you want to base the new kernel on your current kernel execute the command

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config
```

 which will replace the default configuration with the configuration of the running kernel if /proc/config.gz exists.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

How exactly do I know which modules are causing the error. I'm having trouble finding the problem from the error message.

Also the running kernel is the regular not deblobbed kernel, so the config from that kernel prob wont do any good.

----------

## jburns

Check the genkernel log file for errors and remove the modules associated with the error.  This may take a while to remove all the modules that cause errors.  You should start by removing sound and wireless drivers that you do not need.

----------

## jburns

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `sound/drivers/vx/vx_hwdep.o', needed by `sound/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.o'.  Stop.  would correspond with 

```
CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m 

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m 
```

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00] Error 2 would correspond with 

```
CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2200=m 
```

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I know what sound card and wireless card I use so I disabled all others and I'm trying to compile it. If it doesn't compile I'll reply back and maybe you can tell me what other stuff I may be able to dissable.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

OK, It failed again.

Here the terminal output looks different.

```

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-libre for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:759: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:760: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-libre bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-libre modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:759: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:760: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig

.config:262:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_DOCK

.config:411:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for INET_LRO

.config:778:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RFKILL_INPUT

.config:1219:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FIXED_PHY

.config:1378:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IWL4965

.config:1533:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ISDN

.config:2571:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MMC_RICOH_MMC

.config:2727:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM

--

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [M/n/y/?] m

Enable 1GB pages for kernel pagetables (DIRECT_GBPAGES) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support (NUMA) [N/y/?] n

Memory model

> 1. Sparse Memory (SPARSEMEM_MANUAL)

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] (NEW) Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] (NEW) Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Check for low memory corruption (X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Reserve low 64K of RAM on AMI/Phoenix BIOSen (X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K) [Y/n/?] (NEW) MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/n/?] y

--

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

Support for DMA Remapping Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (DMAR) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable DMA Remapping Devices by default (DMAR_DEFAULT_ON) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Support for Interrupt Remapping (EXPERIMENTAL) (INTR_REMAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

    PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] (NEW)     PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   PCI Express ASPM support(Experimental) (PCIEASPM) [N/y/?] (NEW) Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [Y/n/?] y

--

Marvell Bluetooth driver support (BT_MRVL) [N/m/?] (NEW) *

* Wireless

*

Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] (NEW) y

  cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

    nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] (NEW)     enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 regulatory debugging (CFG80211_REG_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)     enable powersave by default (CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)     use statically compiled regulatory rules database (CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB) [N/y/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility (CFG80211_WEXT) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Wireless extensions sysfs files (WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers (LIB80211) [M/y/?] (NEW)   lib80211 debugging messages (LIB80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (MAC80211) [M/n/?] m

--

  *

  Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) (BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA) [N/y/?] n

  generic ATA/ATAPI disk support (IDE_GD) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW)     ATA disk support (IDE_GD_ATA) [Y/n/?] (NEW)     ATAPI floppy support (IDE_GD_ATAPI) [N/y/?] (NEW)   PCMCIA IDE support (BLK_DEV_IDECS) [M/n/?] m

  Cardbus IDE support (Delkin/ASKA/Workbit) (BLK_DEV_DELKIN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Verbose error logging for IDE/ATAPI CDROM driver (BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (BLK_DEV_IDETAPE) [M/n/y/?] m

--

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (16383 for all debugging) (AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  Marvell 88SE64XX/88SE94XX SAS/SATA support (SCSI_MVSAS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Adaptec I2O RAID support  (SCSI_DPT_I2O) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ARECA (ARC11xx/12xx/13xx/16xx) SATA/SAS RAID Host Adapter (SCSI_ARCMSR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable PCI Error Recovery Capability in Areca Driver(ARCMSR) (SCSI_ARCMSR_AER) [N/y/?] n

--

SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

Asynchronous SCSI scanning (SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC) [Y/n/?] y

OSD-Initiator library (SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) *

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   ATA ACPI Support (ATA_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

--

  OCFS2 expensive checks (OCFS2_DEBUG_FS) [N/y/?] n

Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format (BTRFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Enable POSIX file locking API (FILE_LOCKING) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Inotify file change notification support (INOTIFY) [Y/?] y

Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Additional quota sanity checks (QUOTA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) Old quota format support (QFMT_V1) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Quota format vfsv0 and vfsv1 support (QFMT_V2) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Kernel automounter support (AUTOFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/ext4/block_validity.o

  CC      fs/fat/fatent.o

  CC      fs/ext4/move_extent.o

  CC      fs/fat/file.o

fs/ext4/move_extent.c: In function 'mext_leaf_block':

fs/ext4/move_extent.c:479: warning: 'start_ext.ee_block' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      net/sysctl_net.o

  LD      net/xfrm/built-in.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).

--

  CC      arch/x86/boot/regs.o

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy

  CC      arch/x86/boot/string.o

arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy.c: In function 'main':

arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy.c:65: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD [M]  sound/core/snd-pcm.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/snd-page-alloc.o

  CC [M]  sound/drivers/vx/vx_core.o

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `sound/drivers/vx/vx_hwdep.o', needed by `sound/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.o'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [sound/drivers/vx] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sound/drivers] Error 2

make: *** [sound] Error 2

--

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau_dp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ide/delkin_cb.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ide/it8213.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ide/jmicron.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ide/siimage.o

make[3]: *** [drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau] Error 2

make[2]: *** [drivers/gpu/drm] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/gpu] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  drivers/ide/tc86c001.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ide/ide-tape.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ide/ide-cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ide/ide_platform.o

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

I don't think I removed anything important. I only touched sound and wireless.

What else should I try to remove??

----------

## jburns

Check CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB and CONFIG_SND_VX222 in the configuration file they should not be set.  Remove the nouveau driver.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

why would I remove the nouveau driver, thats free......isn't it. Im using it, it works well with compiz. how can it not be free? Does it still require restricted firware or something??

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

OK.....i'm going to try compiling the entire kernel myself and see if I can get it to work. i know that doesn't help the problem with genkernel, but I want too see if I can manage to do it my self anyway.

Thanks for helping me with Genkernel, but I think it may be more complicated for me to remove the resticted modules then just learning how to compile it myself.

Thanks Again

----------

## jburns

The driver is free but the firmware is from NVIDIA and is not free.  If you use the deblob USE flag you will have the same problems building the kernel manually.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I was afraid of that. Well, I guess I'm just ghanna wait till nouveau becomes totally free and just use the vesa driver till then.

So im going to try again with genkernel and remove nouveau as well and see if that helps.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

It failed still with more restricted stuff in the errom message.

I'm just gaing to file a bug as you suggested before. I'll use the regular kernel until Genkernel fixes the problem.

Thanks

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I filed a bug here https://bugs.gentoo.org/post_bug.cgi but I think the removed it.

It says "Either no products have been defined to enter bugs against or you have not been given access to any."

I don't understand

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Hello,

I just want to mention that I installed the nouveau driver without the kernel at all. I used the x11 overlay and I did not even need the nouveau-firmware package.Compiz still works and it all seems to be working the same as before, so I dont know why the appear as nonfree in the kernel.

Anyway that has nothing to do with the genkernel problem but I just wanted to point that out.

Hopefully genkernel fixes the problem, because I realized I'm not yet ready to compile it myself and even if I removed all the non-free modules I would still have to do that every time I build a new kernel, so that would not be much of a solution either.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Hello,

I found out my bug report did go through. Here it is https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325203

No solution yet, maybe the next version of genkernel will fix this.

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

I marked the bug as duplicate of another one I found that describes the problem and offers temperary solutions.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324505

The problem is that to properly deblob the kernel it takes about 30 minuts or so and the current deblob use flag avoids this extra 30 minuts and uses a faster method that obviously does not work as well for all hardware.

In the bug report they discuss ways to allow the user to choose if they want the quick deblob or the longer deblob using two different use flags.

So I guess soon this should be fixed in portage.

----------

